# Boost.Build with clang toolset



## freethread (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't try this at home (do it at your own risk).

The Boost.Build 1.48.0 does not contain the clang toolset (it's only available in SVN), however I made a trikki-trakki, I copied all files from a Windows installation (X:\boost\boost-build directory) to the FreeBSD installation (/usr/local/share/boost_build). I'*ve* copied over the existing files, pa*id* attention to back up the original installation directory before copying and change*d* files attributes to read-only for all after copy (python files, not sure if they are necessary).

To compile with clang add the line

```
using clang ;
```
in project/workspace Jamroot.jam/Jamfile.jam and/or in user-config.jam.

Not fully tested, in my tests it works.


----------

